# White trout



## tsharp (Sep 19, 2014)

I took the owner of the shipyard yesterday fishing, he's been asking for sometime now for me to take him. I happen yesterday. We ended up with 66 white trout, 6 specs and released 6 drums. Had a great time with a friend. We caught everything on bottom with shrimp.
All I kept was 10 trout I gave the rest to him for his family.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 19, 2014)

That's a nice mess of fish. I take it the white trout are a Gulf thing? I don't think we have any of those on the Atlantic side.


----------



## jimbo4116 (Sep 19, 2014)

Or Sand Trout.  When you get in them you can catch them till you get tired.


----------



## swamp hunter (Sep 20, 2014)

I like to keep a Drum just for Chowder. Good blackened as well but 1 is plenty.
Them White Trout are good fried right away but don't freeze well.
Nice catch. Bet the Shipyard guy is your pal now...


----------

